# I'd rather have a bowl...



## richste (Apr 3, 2010)

of Coco-Pop!

This is Coco-Pop our girl who is 1 on 1st May!










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected] ... 7/sizes/m/

Bath time!!









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected] ... 5/sizes/m/


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

She's adorable  the expression on her face in that 2nd pic is priceless.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

She is adorable and such a cute name.


----------



## talibali (Aug 15, 2009)

she is b-e-a-u-t-iful! she has bubbles on here chin in the second picture


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

Great picture I'm jealous, I can never manage to get good one of my "gang" (shall I say duo!)


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Hahaha awww, great pics. She is very cute.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

She, her name, and those pics are just adorable!! :mrgreen:


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

She looks like a little angel!


----------



## hihihishite (Jan 12, 2010)

That second picture is brilliant. What did you take it with?


----------



## richste (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm glad you all like her!  

Pics taken with Canon 500d, hihihi****e!


----------



## mel2626 (Sep 28, 2009)

Completely in love with that bubble pic!!! <3 it!!!!!


----------



## Emily (Feb 19, 2010)

I love her nose. There is just something sooo cute about her nose. Lol. <3


----------



## bangeranggg (Apr 28, 2010)

She is beautiful! These photos are excellent - glam pics!


----------

